

A Look at Linux 3.1  - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/498187-a-look-at-linux-31

======
sounds
The article doesn't go into much detail about the UNAME26 personality to
(optionally) report a 2.6 kernel version number. Here's the skinny:
[http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.1#head-663d1f135c18d10f111f...](http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.1#head-663d1f135c18d10f111fd7cf036bba339554e20d)

Just for laughs: [http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/linux-logo-change-
version...](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/linux-logo-change-version-3-1/)

------
sciurus
If you'd like more detail, [http://www.h-online.com/open/features/What-s-new-
in-Linux-3-...](http://www.h-online.com/open/features/What-s-new-in-
Linux-3-1-1347364.html?view=print)

~~~
mrb
Or: <http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.1>

------
cowmix
OMG.. There's something really exciting in this release that I've been waiting
for:

"The kernel code for software RAID now offers bad block management for RAID
levels 1, 4, 5 and 6. This detects and avoids known bad areas on the RAID
disks (for example 1, 2, 3). Dm-crypt is now able to forward discard commands
to the underlying disk. This is useful for SSDs, as it allows them to be
informed of freed blocks via ATA trim, improving both speed and lifespan."

AFAIK, this is the first time you can configure SSDs into a RAID and then have
that configuration utilize TRIM.

